# 1925 Super X Board Track Racer



## filmonger (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## ivrjhnsn (Apr 29, 2016)

Brakes,,,,,don't need no stinkin brakes.. Those board track racers are sooo cool.


----------



## filmonger (Apr 29, 2016)

1926 Excelsior Super X Super Sport


----------

